# 16 week puppy fur change



## rcdraper (Nov 30, 2005)

Help....my 16 week old puppy is black and tan. Just recently the fur on the top of her head and neck started to change from black to a tanish-white color. Is it adult coat or winter coat?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

That's a good question. Unfortunatly it could be either. Puppies do change color, some get lighter and some get darker. Don't ever believe your pup will stay the same as when you bought it.

I'm sure she will be beautiful though!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Pedro's spots were apricot and he is white all over. His apricot spots are now more of a brown. The vet said they would get darker. I dont think that chis get a winter coat but I could be wrong. If there origins are a hot place like say mexico, then they wouldn't need a winter coat??? but i could be wrong about this.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its likely the next phase of fur growth, it could be just getting sabling through or patches...chi puppies fur will go thrugh a lot fo changes, most of the big changes are done by a year old, however with longhairs there can still be subtle changes in the coat untill 3 years old...ive never noticed a chi getting a Winther coat in any fo the chis ive grown up with....so its probably his colouration comming through...









dodger at 9weeks (aprox)









dodger at 5 months.

and now at 6 months the black on his ears is almost gone except for the Very edges (it was all over the back of his ears, and the entire end 1/3 of his tail has black sabling (he had none there when i got him) his muzzle is darker than it was when i got him and he now has a tiny patch of black sable on top of his head that wasnt there a few days ago...

vixie did the same thing, she was completly blue fawn when born, the blue faded to the pic i had of her at 5 months into a triangle ontop of her head by the time i got her at a litle over 6 months she had no blue or black and was a pale red, now at 1yr old shes Very red with a tiny bit of black sabling (a little tufs at the base of each ear and the tips of her "mane") 
i think vixies coat for the most part has done its major colour changes, i think dodger might have that black sable patch on his head either expand or dissapear... and the black on his ears could go either way too...(though i do like the black sable on the blue fawn its cool looking...)


----------

